# Best controler for velocity, expression, dynamic etc...



## Christian64 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi everybody,
I hope containment isn’t too difficult for you...

I want to buy a controller for my velocity, expression or dynamic curves.
Several interest me:

- Expressive touchè SE
- TEControl USB MIDI Breath and Bite Controller
- Leap Motion controler

One of you owns these controllers?
Have you other to propose to me?
Thanks,
Christian


----------



## fortunoquack (Apr 10, 2020)

as i said earlier, velocity is not completely important for epic orchestral instrumentation.... 127 is the sweet spot for great sound and epic too,,,, you can also use the mouse to type in the velocity expression. try it!!!!

I do hope this Helps


----------



## Nicholas (Apr 12, 2020)

I think the good old fader controller is still something to consider. I've tried the touché and it's really... weird? If you want to get experimental that's great, but for orchestration (where precision matters and also you want to work fast most of the time) it's just too "wobbly" I guess.


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Nicholas,
thanks for your answer.
That’s what I feared for the Touchè...
I will rather look at the 10 cm faders...
Bye


----------



## Eloy (Apr 12, 2020)

The Hornberg breath controller.


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks!
Beautiful...but 725£ 









Hornberg Research hb1 Midi Breath Station


Breath Controller Breath to MIDI and breath to USB MIDI standalone controller, 12 Parameters that can be stored in 25 presets, MIDI merge function, 1x1 USB MIDI interface, Attack and Release parameters, Simultaneous control of four independent MIDI...




www.thomann.de


----------



## Eloy (Apr 12, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> Thanks!
> Beautiful...but 725£
> 
> 
> ...


How do you want to live life between now and death? Get the best now so you do not waste time with inferior gear. The HB allows you to control multiple functions with one breath using different curves/channels - nothing like it. I know as I have a closet full of the other products.


----------



## NorLT (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello All,
I'm new to this site and to VI's. I'm also considering a breath controller vs. an EWI. I'm a former orchestral flutist, turned composer. Sort of new to all this technology. My biggest challenge is making strings sound more realistic, and it was suggested that I possibly get an EWI. Anybody out there have experience with one? I play piano fairly well, but no matter what I do, the strings still sound artificial. I've got several different string libraries which sound pretty good, but not on repeated notes, the sound of up bow and down bow, or the sound of the bow stopping momentarily before it repeats the same pitch. Open to all of your suggestions. Thanks, and stay healthy everyone!


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi,
what EWI mean please?


----------



## sathyva (Apr 13, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> Hi,
> what EWI mean please?


EWI = Electronic Wind Instrument
Made by Akaï





Electronic Wind Instruments | Akai Pro


Electronic Wind Instruments with realistic acoustic and expressive synthesizer instrument sound libraries




www.akaipro.com


----------



## sathyva (Apr 13, 2020)

This looks interesting : 






16n


a bank of sixteen faders



16n-faderbank.github.io


----------



## muk (Apr 13, 2020)

The methods I tried are faders, TEC Breath Controller, and Leap Motion controller. I am using the TEC Breath Controller. To e it feels the most natrual. I can control cc1 while playing, and still have both hands free. Other people prefer faders. It's down to personal taste and workflow, so you'll have to try for yourself. I'm sure you can do cool things with the Leap Motion. For me, ultimately it was a gimmick. I couldn't find a workflow that fast and reliale with it, so I am not using it anymore.


----------



## Vik (Apr 13, 2020)

I use this:





MIDI Expression







www.audiofront.net




It allows me to play with both hands and control dynamics with a foot pedal.


----------

